
Convert your VIM text editor into powerful IDE - lahdo
https://github.com/xmementoit/vim-ide
======
Ezhik
You know, I'm still basically using stock Vim. I am not too hot on the idea of
installing some huge mod back and having 200 plugins that I don't know how to
use, when I am still learning something new about stock Vim pretty much daily.

